# HSS724AAWD Hydro trans Maintenance



## fins1up (Feb 18, 2018)

The HSS724AAWD model is the electric start, wheeled version of the 724 series. My question is how do I check the transmission fluid on this model? On the track models I see in the photos there is a reservoir where you check the level. On the wheeled version there is no reservoir. I've read posts stating the trans fluid is "lifetime" however the owners manual indicates I should be checking the fluid. Any suggestions?? Thanks!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF fins1up

One of the Honda gurus should be along to answer your question.

.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Short answer, no need to check the fluid. It’s a permanent factory fill and unless you see leaks from the trans itself you are OKay. 

Long answer, fluid checking requires removal of the engine and engine bed plate. The top of the trans is then fully exposed and the fill plug is accessible for checking the fluid level. 

The few of us effected by the drive speed bulletin have had externals reservoirs installed under warrently and have the benefit of a visual gauge.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

I was scouring my manual looking for hydro maintenance as well, I thought that Honda's weren't sealed units but I wasn't sure. My Ariens had a sealed Hydrogear that worked great in forward but weak as sin in reverse. The Honda has much more power in reverse which was a welcomed surprise. I prefer to be able to replace the hydro oil like in my commercial mowers, but snowblowers don't get used nearly as much in abusive environments like a mower. Probably a 5w40 synthetic in there.


----------



## fins1up (Feb 18, 2018)

*724 Hydro fluid and slow reverse*



drmerdp said:


> Short answer, no need to check the fluid. It’s a permanent factory fill and unless you see leaks from the trans itself you are OKay.
> 
> Long answer, fluid checking requires removal of the engine and engine bed plate. The top of the trans is then fully exposed and the fill plug is accessible for checking the fluid level.
> 
> The few of us effected by the drive speed bulletin have had externals reservoirs installed under warrently and have the benefit of a visual gauge.


Thanks for the details on the sealed unit. The reason I started down the path of the hydro fluid levels was due to inconsistent speeds I was experiencing when using reverse. After searching this forum, I've found the Service Bulletin discussing the slowness. My machine is not in the identified group however I will try the suggested operation to release and re-engage the drive occasionally and see if it makes any difference. Now if I can just conquer the clogging issues discussed in other forums.


----------



## ThumperACC (Mar 3, 2017)

Freddy Ford said:


> I was scouring my manual looking for hydro maintenance as well, I thought that Honda's weren't sealed units but I wasn't sure. My Ariens had a sealed Hydrogear that worked great in forward but weak as sin in reverse. The Honda has much more power in reverse which was a welcomed surprise. I prefer to be able to replace the hydro oil like in my commercial mowers, but snowblowers don't get used nearly as much in abusive environments like a mower. Probably a 5w40 synthetic in there.


If it makes you feel any better, look up the transmission used in the HSS Hondas (Hydro-Gear SST). It is a transmission intended for use in commercial walk-behind mowers. If it is made to take that kind of abuse in the heat of mowing in the summer, its fluid should do real well with the cooling available in winter in a snowblower.

ThumperACC


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Like the HS series I would think after robust use and 8 to 10 years there are some good abrasive dirty fluid in there that needs changing. I will be flipping my 2011 HS928 wheel up this summer and changing out to some Redline MTF that I have used to top off a low drive unit. I have seen too many dirty units here where guys have changed it out to let that stress out my seals. It's not that hard to do if you flip the unit up on it's auger. Just like car transmissions, there is no such thing as lifetime fluid. Especially when Honda is notorious for using low grade fluids and using fear mongering Dogma to act as if their oils are superior , when they are not, just low grade group 3 oil in everything they sell.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

ThumperACC said:


> If it makes you feel any better, look up the transmission used in the HSS Hondas (Hydro-Gear SST). It is a transmission intended for use in commercial walk-behind mowers. If it is made to take that kind of abuse in the heat of mowing in the summer, its fluid should do real well with the cooling available in winter in a snowblower.
> 
> ThumperACC


Thanks for the information. Just looked up the HG SST and compared to the RT-310 in the Ariens Hydro Pro I had and wow! No wonder the Honda felt like it had more torque.

RT-310 Output Torque Continuous 5.9 lb-ft
HG SST Output Torque Continuous 62 lb-ft!!!!

It also weighs twice as much and is superior right across the board. 5w30 oil which surprised me.


----------

